

For the absolute beginner: How to make games - wildbunny
http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2012/01/06/how-to-make-games

======
wildbunny
In this article I discuss the process of designing, prototyping, testing and
releasing a game for the uninitiated.

Interestingly, you don't even need to be a programmer to achieve this these
days...

Hope you enjoy it!

Cheers, Paul.

